
Global Warming Could Cause Dangerous Increases in Humidity - matthewdumler
https://e360.yale.edu/digest/global-warming-could-cause-dangerous-increases-in-humidity
======
taf2
My favorite memory of visiting Houston when I was little is the bumper sticker
that read - “I know hell is hot but is it humid?”

